# Recommended books for studying Islam including evangelising Muslims



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 30, 2017)

Interested in Recommended books for studying Islam including evangelising Muslims - ideally those coming from a Reformed perspective and are well researched. I have James White's book "What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an"


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2017)

A little bit different, but I'd recommend Seeking Allah, Finding Jesus: A Devout Muslim Encounters Christianity by Nabeel Qureshi. It's a very good autobiography and deals a lot with the cultural issues around Isalm which I think would be invaluable in doing evangelism, especially to Muslims in the West (his perspective).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Mar 30, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> "What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an"



I hope this book is not to thick for I shudder to have to know what every religion believes to be able to witness to what Jesus has done for us.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 30, 2017)

I do agree with Stephen though the question is a fair one.

As for a book, the best I've read so far is Nabeel Jabbour's: The Crescent through the Eyes of the Cross (https://www.amazon.com/Crescent-through-Eyes-Cross-Navigators/dp/1600061958).

Having said that, I echo again what Stephen said.

I live in a Muslim country and the question of "how to reach Muslims" can become absolutely paralyzing. The more you learn, the more you become discouraged, because you realize that their belief tells them SO many things that directly contradict what we believe and what Scripture says. You start thinking: I have to convince them the Bible is true before they can believe--so how do I do that? I have to convince them that Jesus is the Son of God before they will hear what Jesus said--how do I do that? I have to convince them of the logic of the Trinity before they will even entertain becoming a follower of Jesus--how do I do that? Going down that road is absolutely paralyzing.

Here are my latest thoughts: Share Scripture. Share whatever Scripture comes to mind. Share it, even though they technically disagree with what it says (no salvation outside of Christ), and even though they technically disagree with where it comes from (the Bible), and even though they technically don't believe in who said it (Jesus). Because the beautiful and wonderful thing is: the Bible works whether people technically believe in it or not. You don't have to subscribe belief in the sword of the Spirit for it to work--it works automatically whenever we wield it. And so Muslims will find themselves believing in Jesus--even before they actually, technically believe the Bible is the Word of God or in the Trinity or whatever. Faith comes by hearing--hearing by the Word of Christ.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 30, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Interested in Recommended books for studying Islam including evangelising Muslims - ideally those coming from a Reformed perspective and are well researched. I have James White's book "What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an"



Not a book, but a great website addressing those issues between Islam and Christianity is http://www.answering-islam.org/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LilyG (Mar 30, 2017)

Nabeel has a new book out now, Answering Jihad. 

https://www.amazon.com/Answering-Jihad-Better-Way-Forward/dp/0310531381


----------



## KeithW (Mar 30, 2017)

earl40 said:


> I hope this book is not to thick for I shudder to have to know what every religion believes to be able to witness to what Jesus has done for us.



You don't have to know what every religion believes, but knowing what other people have learned about different religions, who are enemies of the Gospel, what their defenses and weapons are, can forewarn the rest of us. They can explain specific obstacles we will encounter.

Example - Jehovah's Witnesses do not believe in the deity of Jesus Christ. Their "bible" translates John 1 differently than ours. In fact the average JW is trained in how to argue against the Christian version of John 1. As an individual, if my entire basis for explaining the deity of Jesus is only based on John 1 then I will fail miserably. But if others who have gone before me point out what other verses, especially from the JW "bible", are irrefutable with respect to the deity of Jesus than that information both strengthens my belief and aids in interacting with JW's.

With respect to Islam, whoever you read or listen to is going to arm you with information not only with where do the Islamic sources contradict Christianity, but in what areas are Muslim teachers and apologists teaching the average believing Muslim against specific Christian doctrines like the Biblical inerrancy, the Trinity, the resurrection of Jesus. Knowing ahead of time what the arguments are going to be should convince us we need to have strong foundations in the areas in which other religions attack Christianity the most


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 31, 2017)

Google Chronological Qur'an and read it in chronological order to see how Mhmd became a megalomaniac. Then read Ali Dashti's 23 Years, the Life of the Prophet alongside the Qur'an. 

My sponsor has visas if you'd like to come out and live amongst mslms yourself.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 31, 2017)

Pergamum said:


> Google Chronological Qur'an and read it in chronological order to see how Mhmd became a megalomaniac. Then read Ali Dashti's 23 Years, the Life of the Prophet alongside the Qur'an.
> 
> My sponsor has visas if you'd like to come out and live amongst mslms yourself.





Stephen L Smith said:


> Interested in Recommended books for studying Islam including evangelising Muslims - ideally those coming from a Reformed perspective and are well researched. I have James White's book "What Every Christian Needs to Know About the Qur'an"


Also very important to understand that islam has the law of Abrogation, kind of like our progressive revelation, where the later things Allah revealed to Muhammad, so that when Allah said to live with those of the book, Jews and Christians in peace, he later on instituted the Jihad to convert them, so that is now the program!
Also, it is really strange that they venerate Jesus as second greatest prophet after Muhammad, and yet his claim to being Son of God would deserve death in Islam!
Interesting that thew Koran also calls Him Messiah, Virgin born, sinless, miracle worker, everything but Son of God and Savior!


----------



## KeithW (Mar 31, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Interesting that thew Koran also calls Him Messiah, Virgin born, sinless, miracle worker, everything but Son of God and Savior!


And that Jesus was not crucified, but he did ascend into heaven, and he will return to judge the earth including judging the Jews and Christians for not believing Islam.


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 31, 2017)

KeithW said:


> And that Jesus was not crucified, but he did ascend into heaven, and he will return to judge the earth including judging the Jews and Christians for not believing Islam.


That view of theirs though makes Allah a liar and deceiver, as he "forced" people into seeing Jesus was on the Cross, even though he was not per them!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 31, 2017)

I found this to be a helpful little book: https://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Muslims-Encouragement-Christ-Confidence/dp/0802471110


----------



## Puritan Scot (Mar 31, 2017)

Hamalas said:


> I found this to be a helpful little book: https://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Muslims-Encouragement-Christ-Confidence/dp/0802471110





Hamalas said:


> I found this to be a helpful little book: https://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Muslims-Encouragement-Christ-Confidence/dp/0802471110



Ibrahim Ag Mohamed is the Assistant Pastor to Peter Masters at the Metropolitan Tabernacle in London and has written this excellent book from a Reformed perspective.

http://metropolitantabernacle.org/Books/Ibrahim-Ag-Mohamed/God-s-Love-for-Muslims


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 31, 2017)

Sword of the Prophet by Serge Trifkovic. The tone is a bit sharp at times because Trifkovic saw his homeland overrun by Clinton-sponsored jihadis. But he is a scholar and a world-class analyst.
https://www.amazon.com/Sword-Prophe...91006740&sr=8-1&keywords=sword+of+the+prophet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 1, 2017)

Not about Islam... but if you're planning on hanging around committed Muslims, I recommend you spend some time reading something like this: Krav Maga Tactical Survival: Personal Safety in Action


----------



## monoergon (Apr 1, 2017)

Visit http://i2ministries.org/
They are dedicated to equipping Christians to evangelize Muslims.

Books: https://resources.i2ministries.org/collections/books


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 1, 2017)

Try to find (they are probably in article format online somewhere) Gregory Palamas's and John of Damascus's comments on Islam. They take Islam's teachings about "Allah" and force a Trinitarian reductionism out of it.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Apr 2, 2017)

Islam: A Very Short Introduction by Malise Ruthven and 
Adam J. Silverstein, Islamic History: A Very Short Introduction.

These are both short, accessible, and very instructive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you for all the helpful information. This help is one of the many blessings one gets from the Puritan-board family.

Has anyone read Michael Robinson's "One Way to God: Christian Philosophy and Presuppositional Apologetics Examine World Religions"? It seems to examine Islam and other religions and considers if these religions can consistently stand on their own foundations - an internal critique I guess.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 2, 2017)

SolaScriptura said:


> Not about Islam... but if you're planning on hanging around committed Muslims, I recommend you spend some time reading something like this: Krav Maga Tactical Survival: Personal Safety in Action


The ultimate insult...beating up Arabs by using a Jewish system of self-defense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

